# Savage Model 110



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I am having a really hard time finding a replacement magazine for my savage model 110. It is a 30.06. If anyone know where I can find one please let me know. I've been searching on the web, but places that carry them are out of stock. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you tried calling Savage?

Several years ago when I was having trouble finding replacement magazines for a .22 LR Savage Striker a phone call to Savage found what I was looking for.

Larry


----------



## kgp (Oct 26, 2007)

andyb - I have a question that the Net has not yet answered.

You know the difference between a Savage 110 and Savage 111?

Thanks,
kgp


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

There really is very little difference, but the differences are there. Download the catalog from the Savage Arms web site. At the end of it is a table listing all the models and features. The main differences are OAL, weight, stock composition, and magazine capacity.


----------



## kgp (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cool.

I found the Savage 2007 Catalog under their downloads section, iwantabuggy.

Here's the link to it for anyone interested:
http://savagearms.com/images/pdf/catalo ... og2007.pdf

The amount of data is overwhelming/awesome. After printing the data I wanted on 2 pieces of paper, it was a big help to clarify my question.

Thanks for pointing me to the catalog.

I just picked up the Savage 111 BTC .30-06 package deal exclusive to Dick's Sporting Goods (DSG). It came with what looked like a Boyd's wooden stock with thumbhole, and will be upgrading soon to a Nikon Prostaff 3x9-40 scope for about $150.

kgp


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Good for you. I love Savage guns. If you are going to upgrade the scope, why not go for a Nikon Buckmaster. It will be worth the extra $60 or so. I think you should have no trouble getting a 3-9x40 with a BDC for around $210 or so. I don't know much about the Prostaff, but I have a Buckmaster and wish I had taken advantage of the great price Midway had on my prefered model.

Anyway, my point is....... get the best scope you can afford. If you are going to upgrade, don't bother going cheap, even if you have to save up for a while. The extra money spent will be worth it in the long run.


----------

